# USB Power Adapter alternative



## neoleo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi guys!
I'd like to have a possibility to charge my iPods from the sockets, I've found this adapter from Apple  but as for me it seems to much. 35$ for usb adapter? C'mon, it costs 30 cents to make, they're too greedy.
I've tried to bought the alternative on DealExtreme, it costs only two bucks, but my iPods don't wanna charge from it and start to tickle during charging... so I suppose it's not working properly.
Maybe there is some alternative for that on the market? But for the 10 or something dollars, not 35?
Thanks!


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

That be a good part of why it costs $35- because it works properly


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

neoleo said:


> Hi guys!
> I'd like to have a possibility to charge my iPods from the sockets, I've found this adapter from Apple  but as for me it seems to much. 35$ for usb adapter? C'mon, it costs 30 cents to make, they're too greedy.
> I've tried to bought the alternative on DealExtreme, it costs only two bucks, but my iPods don't wanna charge from it and start to tickle during charging... so I suppose it's not working properly.
> Maybe there is some alternative for that on the market? But for the 10 or something dollars, not 35?
> Thanks!


I have bought two of them from Apple Canada, they are worth it.


----------



## neoleo (Jan 4, 2010)

greydoggie said:


> That be a good part of why it costs $35- because it works properly


The thing is I wouldn't say so, read the reviews at the link I gave above, from the Apple website. There are a lot of people who complain that these device don't work properly and die after 1-2 months.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Google on 'USB Power Adapter' seems to work...

USB Power Adapter for Apple iPhone, Ipod Mp3, Ipod Shuffle, Blackberry and other USB devices: Amazon.ca: Electronics

for a whole CDN$ 2.49 on sale — if it works.


----------



## neoleo (Jan 4, 2010)

pm-r said:


> Google on 'USB Power Adapter' seems to work...
> 
> USB Power Adapter for Apple iPhone, Ipod Mp3, Ipod Shuffle, Blackberry and other USB devices: Amazon.ca: Electronics
> 
> for a whole CDN$ 2.49 on sale — if it works.


No it doesn't... already did this search on Google, here are reviews:
Amazon.ca: Customer Reviews: USB Power Adapter for Apple iPhone, Ipod Mp3, Ipod Shuffle, Blackberry and other USB devices
the same crap - doesn't charge, jittery effects etc.. 
I wonder, if I can trust Ebay concerning this question..


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

OK, how about Slim USB Power Adapter by Matias $19.95 USD.

They sure make good quality keyboards!!!	

Slim USB Power Adapter :: Matias Corporation


----------



## neoleo (Jan 4, 2010)

pm-r said:


> OK, how about Slim USB Power Adapter by Matias $19.95 USD.
> 
> They sure make good quality keyboards!!!
> 
> Slim USB Power Adapter :: Matias Corporation


Haven't tried any of their products, but maybe you are right. I don't see this products online in the stores online as advertised.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Belkin makes a cute travel adapter with 2 USB charging ports 

Belkin Mini Surge Protector with USB Charger BZ103050-TVL
Retail is $18.99 

There are a couple of other brands of similar units.


----------



## neoleo (Jan 4, 2010)

CanadaRAM said:


> Belkin makes a cute travel adapter with 2 USB charging ports
> 
> Belkin Mini Surge Protector with USB Charger BZ103050-TVL
> Retail is $18.99
> ...


Do they work with iPod Touch? I've found a couple of reviews on Matias device that they don't charge it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not sure of your location (it should be under your avatar when you ask purchasing questions ) but if you are in western Canada, London Drugs sells this one which works great. I have one at $20.

0 Matias USB Power Adapter - UP101 ;Computers ;Computer Accessories ;London Drugs


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

neoleo said:


> Do they work with iPod Touch? I've found a couple of reviews on Matias device that they don't charge it.


According to their site:
"Features mini-USB cable to charge virtually any USB device—including BlackBerry® and Motorola® RAZR phones... "

I wonder why the iPod Touch would be so different or why they don't always work with such devices???


----------



## neoleo (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't get it too, but there is a couple of reviews on Amazon that I've found and one of them wrote that Matias adapter doesn't charge iPod Touch...


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I understand that 35$ might be quite expensive, but I do not think that the adapter is bad... In fact, I believe it is just the same as if I were charging via USB on my iMac...

Besides, just because people write reviews, does not mean they are true... 

In the end, 35$ is quite better to pay for quality built, even for a small device, than to pay cheap for cheap...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I would tend to agree with the OP that the Apple charging adapter and it's single function is very much overpriced for what it's supposed to do.

The suggested and much cheaper Matias and Belkin (with Lifetime Warranty) charging adapters would seem to be a much better choice as well as providing other features as well.

Even the Belkin external powered 4-port USB adapter I purchased for well under $20.00 should work, even if not as convenient, but unless Apple is not abiding by the USB standards of: Output: 5V DC 500 mA per port, I guess one could always add a USB Y connector and provide 1,000 mA to a single USB connection just in case the device needs more power than the standard UDSB specs state.

And we all know that Apple adheres to all such standards. So what could go wrong???

And all such devices are available for well under $20.00 - and can do more and with reliability. That's almost 1/2 the price of the "Apple" adapter, which is possibly just a cheapie adapter that they happen to be selling. It sure looks like some of the $5.00 USB adapters that are available.


----------



## neoleo (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, maybe I will try to buy this Matias adapter at London Drugs and try it.. anyway, if it doesn't work with iPod it can be returned right..


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

greydoggie said:


> That be a good part of why it costs $35- because it works properly


Didn't these apple adaptors also have a huge recall a little while ago? :lmao:


I've got a monster travel size 3 outlet surge protector. I use it when I'm on the road so I can plug in my mac, iPod touch, and cell phone charger into the lone outlet that most hotels seem to provide. 

I've also got a $15 radio shack generic charger and it works fine.

The only usb power adaptor I've had a problem with is a $3 usb to 12v car charger.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I have heard that these work pretty well, require some wiring, but they are "wicked cool"

http://fastmac.com/usocket.php


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

jwootton said:


> I have heard that these work pretty well, require some wiring, but they are "wicked cool"
> 
> http://fastmac.com/usocket.php


I heard those aren't CSA approved... so if something happens you might be SOL when it comes to insurance.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Jason H said:


> I heard those aren't CSA approved... so if something happens you might be SOL when it comes to insurance.


And not exactly ideal or convenient for most mobile Mac users unless they are installed *everywhere* and at locations where the user actually needs, and I can't imagine even most high end hotel, motel or resorts spending the money to install them - at least for now.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

pm-r said:


> And not exactly ideal or convenient for most mobile Mac users unless they are installed *everywhere* and at locations where the user actually needs, and I can't imagine even most high end hotel, motel or resorts spending the money to install them - at least for now.


True. I think the next version of the hotel desk lamp will have a USB outlet on it though. Its the next natural progression... the 90's had a 120v outlet & phone jack, 2000's had a 120v outlet and RJ-45, and now we can go to a 120v outlet and USB.

The Ottawa airport actually has 120v/USB ports on all the seats at the gates. I love it.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

neoleo said:


> The thing is I wouldn't say so, read the reviews at the link I gave above, from the Apple website. There are a lot of people who complain that these device don't work properly and die after 1-2 months.


Mine still kicking and charging nad it has been 6 months now. Works great
:clap:


----------



## neoleo (Jan 4, 2010)

AquaAngel said:


> Mine still kicking and charging nad it has been 6 months now. Works great
> :clap:


Maybe it depends, yeah.
Just see this:
Apple USB Power Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

neoleo said:


> Maybe it depends, yeah.
> Just see this:
> Apple USB Power Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)


There are other alternatives:
Car charger for your ipod and iphone.

If you listen to your music Via ipod in your car with the usb port from your deck, it will charge your phone

Or let your iphone plugged on your mac

Or if you have a iDock "Ipod player" it also charge the iphone. don't need to spend 35bux ish to recharge your iphone. there are so many ways to do it.

BUT i do understand the situation. if it only charging is the problem? well read above


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

neoleo said:


> The thing is I wouldn't say so, read the reviews at the link I gave above, from the Apple website. There are a lot of people who complain that these device don't work properly and die after 1-2 months.


I've had one for over a year and never had problems with it.
For something as cheap as USB adapters are skip the internet reviews and just buy one locally. If it doesn't work right bring it back and get another kind.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Canada Computers have the Belkin on sale for $9.99 this weekend.

Belkin Mini Surge Protector with USB Charger - 3 Outlet, Wall Mount, 2 USB Charge Ports (BZ103050-TVL) | Canada Computers


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Niteshooter said:


> Canada Computers have the Belkin on sale for $9.99 this weekend.
> 
> Belkin Mini Surge Protector with USB Charger - 3 Outlet, Wall Mount, 2 USB Charge Ports (BZ103050-TVL) | Canada Computers


only 500 ma per port, half the power of Apple's charger.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Z06jerry said:


> only 500 ma per port, half the power of Apple's charger.


and 1/3 of the price! But isnt 500ma the USB current spec? The only difference is that it will charge a bit slower than with an apple adaptor.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Jason H said:


> and 1/3 of the price! But isnt 500ma the USB current spec? The only difference is that it will charge a bit slower than with an apple adaptor.


Yes, 500ma is the usb port spec on for example a MacBookPro, however the charger that Apple sells for iPods & iPhones is 1000ma, and is therefor capable of charging your iPod or iPhone in half the time. I'm only pointing out that the Belkin unit is only 500 ma/port. FWIW, even the cheapest home & car usb chargers are usually 700ma.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Z06jerry said:


> only 500 ma per port, half the power of Apple's charger.


I thought that Apple and their devices would follow the normal USB 2.0 standards: (excepting the low power keyboard ports)

Maximum current you can drain vary from 100mA-500mA(max) and it is overcurrent protected.

Edit: PS: where did you find the 500 ma per port specs???


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

pm-r said:


> where did you find the 500 ma per port specs???


Here ... Buy the Belkin BZ103050-TVL Mini Surge Protector at TigerDirect.ca


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't think they ship to Canada but here's a device with the current capacity and a $3.37 price that should please and that should work for the OP "iPhone USB Travel Charger Adapter"
iPhone USB Travel Charger, iPhone Power Charger Adapter


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

OK, final offer and suggestion and a Canadian supplier - and for $2.30!!! 
US USB Travel Home Wall AC Charger Adapter for iPod iPhone, Canada - DinoDirect.com

Input: AC 100V~250V 50/60Hz
Output: DC 5.0V±5%
Max Current: 1000mA
Min Current: 150mA


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

pm-r said:


> OK, final offer and suggestion and a Canadian supplier - and for $2.30!!!
> US USB Travel Home Wall AC Charger Adapter for iPod iPhone, Canada - DinoDirect.com
> 
> Input: AC 100V~250V 50/60Hz
> ...


Have you ordered from that place before?

I doubt they are canadian, they look like they are probably in HK or elsewhere in asia. I googled to see if they list their warehouse locations but all I found were giant lists of complaints. Dino Direct (www dinodirect com) Website Reviews

I've ordered from Deal Extreme, they are located in HK and ship via the post office. I've ordered a few gadgets from them and never had to pay any import fees or anything. The shipping is pretty slow, don't expect anything to show up for a month or so. Although realistically I'd rather pay $15 for the same $3 charger from The Source than have to sit and wait for a parcel to arrive :lmao:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

"Have you ordered from that place before?
I doubt they are canadian ..."

Nope, I have not had any dealings with them but their 'contact us' page has some direct Canadian contact info.

The info was only provided if the OP or others wanted to check out the info as posted.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I have several knock off models that all work fine...i think they're from DealExtreme but I can't recall where I got them. Also check out Princess Auto...they often have cheap cables and adapters in the back corner.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

pm-r said:


> "Have you ordered from that place before?
> I doubt they are canadian ..."
> 
> Nope, I have not had any dealings with them but their 'contact us' page has some direct Canadian contact info.
> ...


They do have a canadian warehouse listed, and I googled address and found more stuff saying they are a scam. Plus the address doesnt seem to show up anywhere.

I'd hate to see an ehmac member hosed because of your recommendation


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Jason H said:


> Didn't these apple adaptors also have a huge recall a little while ago? :lmao:
> 
> 
> I've got a monster travel size 3 outlet surge protector. I use it when I'm on the road so I can plug in my mac, iPod touch, and cell phone charger into the lone outlet that most hotels seem to provide.
> ...


A little while ago was back in 2009...With the iPhone 3GS. They are fine now, and you can tell with the little green dot on it that there are the updated ones, so to speak...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Jason H said:


> They do have a canadian warehouse listed, and I googled address and found more stuff saying they are a scam. Plus the address doesnt seem to show up anywhere.
> 
> I'd hate to see an ehmac member hosed because of your recommendation


I didn't "recommend" using them, but just supplied the info of a site that had a high current USB charger available at a cheap price. It's always up to the buyer to be aware.

It does remind me a bit of the Ruskin quote: 
"There is scarcely anything in the world that some man cannot make a little worse, and sell a little more cheaply. The person who buys on price alone is this man's lawful prey."

What is a bit strange is doing a Google search on their 'support' page and discover how many other companies also use the same FAX number and using a Google Maps search on their "warehouse" shows a residential area in Quebec.

191 160 est av. N.D.I.P quebec Canada J7V8P9 

Just a bit dubious maybe???


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

The Belkin adaptor at 500 mA charges an iPhone and an iTouch. It also charges an iPad but takes twice as long as normal. The iPad squawks that it is Not Charging! but it indeed charges overnight just fine.

There is also a larger Belkin pad that will charge 4 devices Belkin : Conserve : Valet : Save money with the energy-saving charger, Conserve Valet.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

All this discussion over a $35 adapter. Maybe it is me...


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> It also charges an iPad but takes twice as long as normal. The iPad squawks that it is Not Charging! but it indeed charges overnight just fine.


The iPad charger is 2000ma therefor It would take _4 times_ as long to charge an iPad with 500ma ports.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Jason H said:


> I heard those aren't CSA approved... so if something happens you might be SOL when it comes to insurance.


Apparently you heard wrong, I quick email to FastMac Sales and they confirm they are in fact CSA approved and even have packaging and manuals in English/French.
I also agree this does not help the mobil user but could help keep things neat and tidy in a home desktop scenario.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

If I recall correctly, the original Apple supplied USB power adapters had swivelling 110V. prongs that the CSA and UL folks didn't approve of, and all the later supplied adapters, at least for the US and Canada now have fixed non-swivelling 110v prongs that meet the approving boards requirements.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I came across a one year old Macworld article about some of Apple's device's USB power requirements that some might find interesting: The iPad's charging challenge explained | Accessories | iOS Central | Macworld and can also apply to some of their other later devices.

In summary they state:
"In short, there’s nothing wrong with your iPad; it’s just hungry for power. In this respect, the iPad is a lot like many USB hard drives and Apple’s external optical drive for the MacBook Air: it needs more juice than the typical USB port provides. ..."

A Mac guru friend now uses his 110v and 12v iPad 10w 2000ma charger to charge his iPhone, iPod Touch and the iPad rather than the 5w iPhone charging adapter for all his needs and works well for him and usually fast.

Interestingly, he also found the USB ports on his Mac Pro could charge all the devices at the same faster speed that the 10w iPod 110v charger could provide. So I would gather as he did, that not all Mac USB ports are created equal as to the amount of current that they can or cannot supply.

And finding such accurate information as to the actual Mac model and their actual USB port specs and current available etc. seems to be almost impossible to find — unless someone has a source for such info they could provide???

Maybe a 50w or 100w properly regulated USB charging power adapter could be utilized, or even a modified 110v buzz box welder (just joking here and NOT a recommendation!!) as the USB 500ma spec seems to have been broken for many of the latest USB charging devices and for those wanting or needing a fast charge.


----------

